# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  HOW TO CONTROL ONE OF SUMMER'S BIGGEST PESTS: THE FLY

## Affinity

When the weather starts getting warmer it is a sure sign that flies will be following soon, as they prepare to leave their pupal casing which served as protection against the harsh winter weather. 

The small housefly is a member of the true fly family that also include the fruit fly, gnat, blowfly, botfly, deerfly and horsefly. A housefly feeds by dropping digestive liquid on its food, although most of the liquid drop is sucked back again through the insect's tubelike lower lip, or labium, a residue remains that may contain disease-causing organisms from previous meals. Disease is also transmitted on the fly's sticky foot pads, which may carry as many as six million bacteria.
Each female lays from 100 to 200 eggs in warm, moist places that will serve as a food source for the larvae. With favourable temperatures, one generation or more per month may be produced. With these daunting facts it is easy to understand why fly infestations are a common problem in any household. 

Extensive use of insecticides has caused many housefly populations to develop resistance to chemicals that formerly killed them. In todayâs green society it is also recognized that chemical insecticides not only harm the environment but pose a real threat to children and adults. Therefore making use of a professional pest control company is recommended to ensure successful and sustainable management of your fly infestation.

According to Terry Ivision, National Training and Technical Manager of Rentokil, their technicians  utilizes the principals of pest control as well as information on fly biology, including fly behaviour and life cycles,â says Ivison. âThe techniques they apply come with years of expertise in the industry and also the constant refresher training that is done.â 
For more information on finding a solution, please visit www.rentokil.co.za

Released on behalf of Rentokil SA by Affinity Strategic Communication.  
For more information please contact:
Affinity Strategic Communication

----------

